# New Hunting Videos



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

Well I haven't been in here very much because a while back it seemed like everybody was getting upset that my fellow illinois duck hunters and I were discussing Illinois duck hunting in this forum. So i haven't been around BUT I have seen a couple of the new waterfowl hunting videos, Zink's 24/7 runnin' traffic is excellent especially if you are a goose lover, it has a couple audio problem but other than that awesome video. On the other hand the new buck gardner's vidoe is absolutely terrible, the hunting scenes suck, the audio is all jacked up and there is an annoying backround music playing through the whole video. They tried to go fansy and it didn't work. SO just thought i'd drop ya'll a line so you won't waste your money because we all know how expensive this way of life is. But post up on some of the other videos.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Take Em VIII is their worst yet. I guess its because all the Canada hunts are also on the new BigFoot DVD. They jump from the early season in Canada to the end of the season in SD. I am guessing with Barnie leaving they were left high and dry and had to struggle to put something together. I guess if it was my business I would have just said oh well and not released a DVD. I will admit the SD hunts on the river were pretty good but the Canada hunts ruined it for me.

The Swampers Salty Season is badass. Loved every second of it. Especially loved the Alaska hunts but that probably because I use to hunt that same area.

Shawn Stahl's Fowl Pursuit 4 has great as well. I'd say his best yet. They were a little nicer to the hens in this one and there are some comical things as well.

Big Foot's new DVD was not bad. Pretty much like the old Take Em videos. There was some ND footage that was not so bad.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Oh it probably was not that you were talking Illinois duck hunting its just that when Illinois is mentioned people think of Zettler and Dusty05 and those two are enough to put a bad taste in anyone's mouth!! :lol: oke:


----------



## Dusty05 (Aug 21, 2005)

I get sick just thinking about it uke: :splat:


----------



## dukegoose (Jul 17, 2006)

Barnie left?


----------



## Eriegunner (Jan 9, 2006)

Hat's off to the local Zink Boys...For 24/7 New Shop Location -Port Clinton, Ohio


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

yeah barnie left hunter specialties or w/e and is now making his own calls.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

another good hunting video is Fallin Skies 3  jeff and the gang always put on a good movie.


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

WingedShooter7 said:


> another good hunting video is Fallin Skies 3  jeff and the gang always put on a good movie.


sure... if you like 60 minutes of exploding geese. and hearing the word "unbelievable" used about 50 to many times.

and P.S. calef's calls are sick... both his duck and goose calls. its about time he left HS and made his own line, they are "unbelievable".


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Calef's a moron... He is the biggest pre-madonna ever... At least Foiles isn't a cover girl and doesn't put a front on. I won't buy a Video Calef is in anymore..
Bandhunter


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

BandHunter said:


> Calef's a moron... He is the biggest pre-madonna ever... At least Foiles isn't a cover girl and doesn't put a front on. I won't buy a Video Calef is in anymore..
> Bandhunter


hahaha what? can you explain these feelings towards calef a little better? and your right, foiles really shows who he is in his movies... a dumb ******* that couldn't give two craps about the birds he shoots. his moves are bad for the sport... AND WOULD HE PLEASE GET OUT OF CANADA!!! what was it, 14 out of 17 hunts in FS3 that were from alberta? what a boring POS.


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

I would watch out calling people ********... What do you think 3/4 of North Dakota is? You got to be a little bit of a ******* to want to go sit out in cold field every morning you get the chance? 
Bandhunter


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

BandHunter said:


> I would watch out calling people ********... What do you think 3/4 of North Dakota is? You got to be a little bit of a ******* to want to go sit out in cold field every morning you get the chance?
> Bandhunter


no... no you don't. being a hunter does not automatically make you a *******.


----------

